# Looking For Some Track Layout Ideas



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Thinking about a 4 x 8 layout, I have 5 turnouts, 1 90 Degree crossing and lots and lots of track. 

I was thinking about two turns around using the crossing plus perhaps another separate track around to run a second train and a few places to park extra cars

Concerned around wiring issues and wondering if I can run two trains on separate tracks with only one transformer


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Are you looking for O or HO?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Going by his info below his screen name he is 0 gauge.

That being the case, the correct answer to your question
of running 2 trains at the same time will depend on the
transformer you have. If it is a dual control, you can
isolate one loop from the rest of the track and wire it
from the 2nd controller. The 1st controller is wired to
the 'rest of the track'.

If it is a single controller transformer, it likely will power 2 trains at
same time but you won't have individual control. If you
use the lever on each loco that prevents the E unit from reversing
things would go smoother.

The size of your layout would determine how many feeds to
the track you would need.

Don


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

DonR said:


> Going by his info below his screen name he is 0 gauge.
> 
> That being the case, the correct answer to your question
> of running 2 trains at the same time will depend on the
> ...


I am enquiring about an HO layout, I would like to have an O gauge but at the moment I have HO gauge. Sorry for any confusion, I hope that clears things up


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Look for any books by John Armstrong, if you are looking for more advanced stuff.

Atlas puts out layout books that vary from basic to advanced.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm on my phone at the moment so I don't have the link, but I know I've posted a link to MR's website that lists hundreds of HO layouts. 

Also, I found just doing a google search for "4x8 HO track plans" will produce pages of results with several layouts or more on each. Enough looking and you'll start to see a pattern as there's really only so much you can do with what you have unless you're willing to buy more/different track. 

Otherwise just play with what you have. Sketch ideas you like and then change it to something else till you find a plan you love. Its slower but also more fun some times.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I'll stick my 2 cents in the 2nd time.

Now that it's HO:

Won't get into layout design. But to answer your question about
running 2 locomotives with one power pack...yes you can, BUT;

...and this is why we say GO WITH DCC

...you can't control your locos independently.
...you'll have to isolate your loops from each other
with separate track feeds. 
...you'll need a DPDT switch on one loop that will
make possible polarity matching with other loop.
...both locos will run at the same speed. 

Don


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

DonR said:


> Well, I'll stick my 2 cents in the 2nd time.
> 
> Now that it's HO:
> 
> ...


I have an old beat up piece of 4x6 plywood temp on sawhorses on my patio until I get a piece of 4x8 plywood and I have worked out a twice around layout with a 90 degree cross track and no climb overs, at least I think it is gonna work, the inner track is a sort of a modified figure 8
I just have to imagine it stretched out to 8 ft to actually work. It is a lot of track and I guess I will need a second power track somewhere around the halfway point to keep the current flowing. I ran out of track connectors and have to order some. it's gonna take the train a while to get around at a medium speed, don't want a derail, which means I have to fit in a bunch of re-railers here and there just in case, the only switch's will be for any sidings I decide to add.
I got the idea from a 2013 MTH 0 gauge catalog and I am hoping it works on HO.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Bkubiak said:


> I have an old beat up piece of 4x6 plywood temp on sawhorses on my patio until I get a piece of 4x8 plywood and I have worked out a twice around layout with a 90 degree cross track and no climb overs, at least I think it is gonna work, the inner track is a sort of a modified figure 8
> I just have to imagine it stretched out to 8 ft to actually work. It is a lot of track and I guess I will need a second power track somewhere around the halfway point to keep the current flowing. I ran out of track connectors and have to order some. it's gonna take the train a while to get around at a medium speed, don't want a derail, which means I have to fit in a bunch of re-railers here and there just in case, the only switch's will be for any sidings I decide to add.
> I got the idea from a 2013 MTH 0 gauge catalog and I am hoping it works on HO.


here is a few pics of what I have been playing round with
First is a picture of the MTH diagram from their catalog it is for an O gauge but I think it will work for HO gauge
Second is a picture of the track on that old piece of plywood, you have to imagine how it will look with the middle section of plywood expanded out two feet, that long S curve up near the top Should all come together at the X crossing and make it all work
Third is what I have right now on the dining room table and that has to come apart this weekend, orders from on high.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

model railroader plan database. I've been looking thru it latley


http://mrr.trains.com/how-to/track-plan-database


----------

